# pumpkin tripod



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

I put pumpkins out on our lawn, but they don't seem very visible sitting on the ground. So I made a way to hold them up:









Here I mainly followed someone else's tutorial for a folding camp stool, but just used old branches instead of dowels and some sisal rope instead of the leather seat.
http://www.designsponge.com/2011/06/diy-project-tripod-camping-stool.html

I'm planning to add some more with varying heights next year.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very good idea! I generally have a lot of pumpkins and like to display them at different levels. This would be quite manageable for me. Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Just in case any one needs a last minute stand... I ended up with a pumpkin with a very unstable base that needed a stand, and I figured that since the stand wouldn't be bearing much weight I could skip the bolts in the above tutorial and just use string. So I drilled holes in some sticks about 2/3 of the way up, threaded some twine through and tied it together. Then holes through the top and more twine, and that's it. very quick pumpkin stand.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We put ours on 2"x2" stands with a bit of plywood at the top. These that you use are much sharper. Like something a ghoul or a witch would cobble together. Nice Job!


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

Thats great


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great idea!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

THIS is the reason I love this place, it's a simple yet effective way to display something. So simple I never would have thought of it. I fully admit that I am totally stealing this idea because it's such a fantastic & simple solution!!


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

Great idea hhh!
I think I will try this with my singing pumpkins. I've never liked the table I use.
How easy do you think it would be to adjust for height?


----------



## redd1981 (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome idea!! They have a great blair-witchy look to them.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

You can make ones of different heights with different length sticks. As for adjusting height once they're built, you can open the tripod wider to make it sit a bit lower. I mostly just adjust it to fit the size of the pumpkin though, so not really sure how much height control you'll get.


----------



## Grrlgoyle (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm DEFINITELY gonna use this!


----------

